# temperature gauge



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hello 

i have sundance l630 05 yr with the 2. 8 eng 
to day temperature was alright was at the 9 oclock mark then after about 3hr travel it went to 0 then later it shot right up to hot then back down water ok and not boiling up 
any ideas please 

thx dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Remove the cover behind the instrument cluster and unplug the wiring to the gauges and then plug them together again. It is supposed to cure the problem. If it still persists, you need a new temperature sender. There are 2 senders close together, you need to change the LH one (inboard of the thermostat). Around £30 each .... typical Fiat daylight robbery although it might be worth trying an Iveco main dealer as they have the same parts at lower prices.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*temp*

yea same prob coming home from spain very cautious at first but engine never got hot stopped every five miles to check in the end drove home Fiat dealer put new sender in under warrantee cost £100 4 years ago


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi again have try all above with new sender still at o
now when i take the plug off the back of the gauge it goes up to ab 43 min on a clock then goes down again have try taking leads of the other sender same happen goes up then down 

i need help please


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

Had same problem twice. I removed every fuse one at a time and refitted them on the fuse box on the passenger side. Worked both times. I found that some of the low amp fuses were a poor fit. 

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thx for reply 
try what you said thought u suss it but no it got up quarter 2 9 then drop do u know if ther is a fuse for temp gauge 
thx
dave


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

It sounds like a poor connection in the wiring somewhere. Only solution is to try and trace back every joint and connection to find which one is loose.

With the ignition on, but not the engine running, but with the engine warm, try and get someone to watch the gauge while you disturb the wiring. This may reveal the region or the point where the connection is poor.

HTH


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thx tr5 


thought of that hope someone comes up with another idea

thx again


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had that too, but fixed under s/h warranty. Typical crappy Eyetie wiring as usual.

For things electrical I'd try a motor factor rather than main dealer ripoff prices.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

we had that happen in France
then it all settled down again
i thought it was just a one off.

Thanks for posting i will keep a close eye on the replies
Kev


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi do u think it is possibile that fiat has give me a sender unit for a light and not a gauge

igglepiggle


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

We had a similar problem the chassis/bodywork to engine earth strap was not making a good connection as the stud that holds it on the chassis/bodywork had corroded. The temp gauge was eratic and when you put the headlights on the gauge went up into the red. Get a jump lead and connect it from the chassis/bodywork to the engine block and see if it cures the problem.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

thank to all who reply to my problem of the tempeture gauge

at last tempeture gauge is ok 
troulbe was it was not the left sender unit one which is a 19m socket 


it was the right hand 1 the fatter of the 2 which was 22m 


thx igglepiggle


----------

